# Custom Equipment



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is some pics of my X7 that i got powder coated and got custom strings and cables put on.... Let's see everyones costum stuff like bow, sight, strings and what ever else!!:wink:


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's one of my custom bows.58" Shafer Silvertip t/d,54#@27".Tulipwood limbs w/Rosewood riser and antler burr limb bolts.I have 2 other Shafer t/d recurves,a Shafer longbow and 2 Black Widow longbows


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

All of my stuff is custom made. By me, for me, down to the very last detail. You can check it out on the selfbows thread.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i will post some pics tomorrow of my bow and the custom strings and cables and customized arrow rest


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

ttt i know more people have some stuff to show off!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

what isn't custom on my bow :tongue: copper john sight with 4x scope, trophy taker rest, 5 sets of arrows, custom fletch, Archery angel quiver,custom stabilization rig, scorpion strings. i don't have any good pics at the moment, but they will come.


----------



## deer boy91 (Jul 27, 2006)

i just ordered a pse x force in matte green with camo limbs i'll have to post it on here when i get it im kinda excited to see how the green looks with the camo


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i have blue and gold cables and strings. and hav custimized all my other stuff a little.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

deer boy91 said:


> i just ordered a pse x force in matte green with camo limbs i'll have to post it on here when i get it im kinda excited to see how the green looks with the camo


That will look sweet man you better post pics when you get it 
next year i might order another x-force ss in silver with camo limbs


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Sweet looking X-Force!


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

hey pse crazy do u even hear your bow go off because i seen somone with that string stop thing on an x-force and u barely even hear the bow


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

tru-force ss said:


> hey pse crazy do u even hear your bow go off because i seen somone with that string stop thing on an x-force and u barely even hear the bow


That bow is super quiet even with all of my target stuff on!


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> That bow is super quiet even with all of my target stuff on!


i know that but is it even queter with that string stop thing


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

tru-force ss said:


> i know that but is it even queter with that string stop thing


yes and it stops what little hand shock there is. this is PSE CRAZY, the string stop is called a StringTamer by Duravane


----------

